# Twin Flex



## Robertriley (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a friend with cash in hand looking for a twin flex. He might be interested in the single spring Dayton too. Please email me pics and price to Robertriley312@hotmail.com.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 21, 2015)

My friend is still looking for a twin flex.  I tried to open his eyes to different rides but he's stuck on a twin.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 21, 2015)

Chris, your old one seems to be for sale, have your friend buy that one
,


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 21, 2015)

Bri doesn't want to sell it unless he needs the cash.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 21, 2015)

.....................................


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm sending it to him now, thanks


----------



## John (Apr 22, 2015)

1939 tf


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2015)

Otis picked up a Twin from a CABER today but is still looking for another after seeing John's.   PM me a price John, I might be interested too.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 22, 2015)

How many Twin Flex do you people need?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2015)

From what I know about some of the SoCal guys......3 plus?????


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 22, 2015)

You guys out there want everything. I will be sending you a cease and desist regarding your profile pic


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 23, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> You guys out there want everything. I will be sending you a cease and desist regarding your profile pic




I'll sell you the rights to it Bri


----------

